# HOW CAN SHE SLAP!?!!



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

And the guy starts to cry too, he deserved it


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

yah i just watched that on another forum also why it happend etc.

She earned it back.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

slut deserved it. next time punch her in the baby maker


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

ha ha


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if that bitch hit me like that on tv i would have floored her as well. maybe a simultaneous face slap and boot to the vag


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

here is the long version.

http://embed.break.com/NTY2NTAw/MTI4MjI3OQ==
Indian TV Host Slapped in the Face - Watch more free videos


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

he should've punched out her teeth.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

he should've punched out her teeth.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

she's mad annoying (her laugh)...its not on the vid though.

but lol @ the curses thrown at the dude while he's gettn beatn down....


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I never understood the whole " If a woman hits you dont you hit her back" thing. I believe if a girl hits you, you have all the right to hit them back. Its a really idiotic thought that we cant hit them back.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> I never understood the whole " If a woman hits you dont you hit her back" thing. I believe if a girl hits you, you have all the right to hit them back. Its a really idiotic thought that we cant hit them back.


I have a friend named Vanessa and she throws punches harder then most guys. I remember when i first met her she hit me in the chest so i then hit her in the lower ribs and she just stood there in shock. haha

Is a girl can actually punch hard I wont give her a second chance to hit again haha


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Mattones said:


> I never understood the whole " If a woman hits you dont you hit her back" thing. I believe if a girl hits you, you have all the right to hit them back. Its a really idiotic thought that we cant hit them back.


I have a friend named Vanessa and she throws punches harder then most guys. I remember when i first met her she hit me in the chest so i then hit her in the lower ribs and she just stood there in shock. haha

Is a girl can actually punch hard I wont give her a second chance to hit again haha
[/quote]

Hahahaha, I was at some party where a girl hit a guy in the face because she thought it would be funny. He hit her back and they literally started fighting. Funniest sh*t ive seen because she let him have it. I always wondered what i would be like to have sex with a chick that can give a good beating


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

ok i will break this down for you guys and girls .this is thier version of judge judy. i know there is no judge hearing this trail,but this country also has an eye for an eye punishment system. ok the guy went to 7 eleven and got a bad slurpee .he told the 7 eleven clerk he wanted his money back the clerk told him go f#$k the camel(wife) he rode in on and said take to people court. well the guy did just that with the iraqi version peoples watch someone get thier ass beat ,and possibly thier arms tore of thier body court. so the clerk is the girl (defendant) and the guy is the customer (plantiff) the girl satred talking and the guy said i am here to tak to the owner not you ,and the hitting starts. in the end the guy gets his ass beat ,and is made to look like a sissy man on tv while the girl is praised for her ability to make a man cry and make other guys beat the plantiff up even more . what you don't see is they killed his camel (wife) that he rode there ,and put sand in his shoes .


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

wat


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Am I the only one who doesn't know wtf just happened?
She slaps a dude and he slaps her back..ok. Then all these people come in and beat his ass..was it a tv show or something and that wasn't part of the script?? I really don't get it.....

And right when he slapped her back why the hell does someone keep yelling "How does she slap" over and over again?
That's quite possibly the gheyest thing i've ever seen.

Even though i'd never do it...b*tch deserved it though :laugh:


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

The guy that got slapped is yelling "How can she slap" you know, How can she slap me. I have no Idea what show it is but it was pretty funny. LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

best video ever



sonicrx said:


> ok i will break this down for you guys and girls .this is thier version of judge judy. i know there is no judge hearing this trail,but this country also has an eye for an eye punishment system. ok the guy went to 7 eleven and got a bad slurpee .he told the 7 eleven clerk he wanted his money back the clerk told him go f#$k the camel(wife) he rode in on and said take to people court. well the guy did just that with the iraqi version peoples watch someone get thier ass beat ,and possibly thier arms tore of thier body court. so the clerk is the girl (defendant) and the guy is the customer (plantiff) the girl satred talking and the guy said i am here to tak to the owner not you ,and the hitting starts. in the end the guy gets his ass beat ,and is made to look like a sissy man on tv while the girl is praised for her ability to make a man cry and make other guys beat the plantiff up even more . what you don't see is they killed his camel (wife) that he rode there ,and put sand in his shoes .


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> ok i will break this down for you guys and girls .this is thier version of judge judy. i know there is no judge hearing this trail,but this country also has an eye for an eye punishment system. ok the guy went to 7 eleven and got a bad slurpee .he told the 7 eleven clerk he wanted his money back the clerk told him go f#$k the camel(wife) he rode in on and said take to people court. well the guy did just that with the iraqi version peoples watch someone get thier ass beat ,and possibly thier arms tore of thier body court. so the clerk is the girl (defendant) and the guy is the customer (plantiff) the girl satred talking and the guy said i am here to tak to the owner not you ,and the hitting starts. in the end the guy gets his ass beat ,and is made to look like a sissy man on tv while the girl is praised for her ability to make a man cry and make other guys beat the plantiff up even more . what you don't see is they killed his camel (wife) that he rode there ,and put sand in his shoes .











[/quote]

WOW i guess you got me there . young grasshopper you must have a mind to speakyourmind.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

who is the girl?

Most of the guys in my akido class use the "I don't hit girls" excuse not to spar with me, even though akido is mostly submisson and graple type stuff.

If a girl steps up like a man and hits like a man, she should stand like a man and take whats coming.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

sonicrx said:


> ok i will break this down for you guys and girls .this is thier version of judge judy. i know there is no judge hearing this trail,but this country also has an eye for an eye punishment system. ok the guy went to 7 eleven and got a bad slurpee .he told the 7 eleven clerk he wanted his money back the clerk told him go f#$k the camel(wife) he rode in on and said take to people court. well the guy did just that with the iraqi version peoples watch someone get thier ass beat ,and possibly thier arms tore of thier body court. so the clerk is the girl (defendant) and the guy is the customer (plantiff) the girl satred talking and the guy said i am here to tak to the owner not you ,and the hitting starts. in the end the guy gets his ass beat ,and is made to look like a sissy man on tv while the girl is praised for her ability to make a man cry and make other guys beat the plantiff up even more . what you don't see is they killed his camel (wife) that he rode there ,and put sand in his shoes .


Before this post, i really thought u were ONE of the cool people on here....

I changed my mind.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

why would any guy hit a gurl back?? are you not man enough to take it? i just think its wrong.. i'm just against hitting women, i'm against dat 100%. my sisters bf hit her this one time and when i found out i kicked his fuckin ass and the p*ssy ran inside his house! doesn't have the balls to do it again.. if i ever saw any guy hit a gurl infront of me i'd beat the sh*t outta him to the point where he can't use his legs.. regardless wat it is unless shes trying to kill you then beat the bitch down till shes paralyzed.. jus jking.. lol but really now noo need for that type of abuse..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

damn lol
that dude threw a NASTY slap back. he didnt look like he had that much in him. watch her hair when he slaps her.

definitely had it coming. im not for the hitting of women...but that wasnt a hit. it was a sweet sweet justified bitch slap



PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> why would any guy hit a gurl back?? are you not man enough to take it? i just think its wrong.. i'm just against hitting women, i'm against dat 100%. *my sisters bf hit her this one time and when i found out i kicked his fuckin ass and the p*ssy ran inside his house! doesn't have the balls to do it again..* if i ever saw any guy hit a gurl infront of me i'd beat the sh*t outta him to the point where he can't use his legs.. regardless wat it is unless shes trying to kill you then beat the bitch down till shes paralyzed.. jus jking.. lol but really now noo need for that type of abuse..


uh huh...riiiiight


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What if a female soldier was shooting you in iraq you wouldn't shoot back?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

*e-badass * 
Someone who brags about being the bomb in internet sim games, but who couldn't fight his/her way out of a paper bag in real life. Typically used in a demeaning form over internet communications 
Most e-badass's generally fall under the category of* looser*


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

wow did not mean insult people. sorry to all who were offended. was not meant to be racist in any way my tuner is from the middle east,and we throw jabs all the time . again sorry


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Did ppl take it wrong?

I thought it was funny and typical 7-11 humor.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sonicrx said:


> wow did not mean insult people. sorry to all who were offended. was not meant to be racist in any way my tuner is from the middle east,and we throw jabs all the time . again sorry


actually i had NO f'in idea what your post was about. it was hard to read and kind of sloppy. something about a camel/wife and a girl looking tougher than she is?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Haha i agree with ocellatus...your post made me wanna take a nap or some sh*t


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> why would any guy hit a gurl back?? are you not man enough to take it? i just think its wrong.. i'm just against hitting women, i'm against dat 100%. my sisters bf hit her this one time and when i found out i kicked his fuckin ass and the p*ssy ran inside his house! doesn't have the balls to do it again.. if i ever saw any guy hit a gurl infront of me i'd beat the sh*t outta him to the point where he can't use his legs.. regardless wat it is unless shes trying to kill you then beat the bitch down till shes paralyzed.. jus jking.. lol but really now noo need for that type of abuse..


I believe if a woman hits you, you have the right to hit her back. I am talking defending your self, that guy in the vid had all the right to hit her back, woman dont have anymore of a right to hit us then we do them. I dont know the story with your sister, if he did it out of rage or defense and im sorry to hear that. I might be talking like a big man right now, who knows being put in that situation i might not fight back. But im pretty sure the ball goes on both sides of the court.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ exactly. all this talk about how men have NO RIGHT to strike a woman. i agree...100% i agree, but as avatar said its on both sides of the court. if a woman truely doesnt want to get slapped, she should grant us the same restraint. honestly if my gf slapped me i wouldnt slap back. if she punched me i wouldnt punch back...but if some bar slut came up to me and slapped me (unprovoked) i would gladly return the favor


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i doubt it was scripted in our countries swearing is like a big no no plus all those people came and beat his ass down









dawgz take a chill pill man im sure you make fun of white people all the time. its not racism if you hate all races equally.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

HAHA Dude did use a bitch betta have my $$$ slap. I did not get the first part of what they were talking about before she slapped him.

I also got lost in Sonicrx post, dont really know what you were tryin to say.

Ill never forget in Junior College at a huge party when this chick hit my friend(Dion) and he looked at me like I cant hit a girl but I can throw her azz in the pool. He picked her up and tossed her into the pool. The party was like WTF? hhaaha some chick friend ran and shoved Dion into the pool from behind, next thing you know all hell broke loose. hahaha then it got ugly! boyfriends of the chicks got beat the fuk down after they tried to jump Dion.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

from 0:07 to 0:09 would make the best moving .gif ever


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> why would any guy hit a gurl back?? are you not man enough to take it? i just think its wrong.. i'm just against hitting women, i'm against dat 100%. my sisters bf hit her this one time and when i found out i kicked his fuckin ass and the p*ssy ran inside his house! doesn't have the balls to do it again.. if i ever saw any guy hit a gurl infront of me i'd beat the sh*t outta him to the point where he can't use his legs.. regardless wat it is unless shes trying to kill you then beat the bitch down till shes paralyzed.. jus jking.. lol but really now noo need for that type of abuse..


I believe if a woman hits you, you have the right to hit her back. I am talking defending your self, that guy in the vid had all the right to hit her back, woman dont have anymore of a right to hit us then we do them. I dont know the story with your sister, if he did it out of rage or defense and im sorry to hear that. I might be talking like a big man right now, who knows being put in that situation i might not fight back. But im pretty sure the ball goes on both sides of the court.
[/quote]

i agree. i come from a southern upbringing where you never hit girls at all but if she comes up and slaps/punches you like that, then she deserves it.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Avatar~God said:


> why would any guy hit a gurl back?? are you not man enough to take it? i just think its wrong.. i'm just against hitting women, i'm against dat 100%. my sisters bf hit her this one time and when i found out i kicked his fuckin ass and the p*ssy ran inside his house! doesn't have the balls to do it again.. if i ever saw any guy hit a gurl infront of me i'd beat the sh*t outta him to the point where he can't use his legs.. regardless wat it is unless shes trying to kill you then beat the bitch down till shes paralyzed.. jus jking.. lol but really now noo need for that type of abuse..


I believe if a woman hits you, you have the right to hit her back. I am talking defending your self, that guy in the vid had all the right to hit her back, woman dont have anymore of a right to hit us then we do them. I dont know the story with your sister, if he did it out of rage or defense and im sorry to hear that. I might be talking like a big man right now, who knows being put in that situation i might not fight back. But im pretty sure the ball goes on both sides of the court.
[/quote]

yea i understand where you guys are coming, i was in a similar situation at a party where this gurl drank alil to much she can handle and started play fighting.. it was all fun and games at first but then she kinda took it alil too serious when i started to pinch her cheeks.. she started punching at me and in my head i was thinking if i should dab her one time but i knew dat i would knock her unconscience if i did.. i just man up and held back.. the thing with my sister is shes my blood, don't matter who you are you don't touch my blood.. even if shes married her husband better not hit back dats jus how i see it.. f*ck my dad is an asshole and he acts up with my mom but if ever got outta line hes gotta answer to me.. do you guys see things differently then me? if so, plz tell me why?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Self defense. Personally i don't care what sex you are, what race, what religion or if your even human.
If i'm attacked then i will defend myself by any means neccesary short of using lethal force with the exception of non-human attackers where i wont hesitate to use lethal force.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i agree with what you guys are saying, that she deserved it and what not, and yeah, she did.... i just dont see myself being able to hit a girl. maybe slap one back, like that guy did..... but hit a girl i could never do.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

This is F**KING great. Reminded me of one of those classic 'three stooges slap'.







All i can say is ive hit a woman twice in my life. I was 19 and she was 24. Both times she attacked first out of a jealous rage. I was driving and she slapped me continually while i was driving. I elbowed her FULL FORCE on the jaw and 'OUT' she went. Pulled over, dragged her out of my car and left her lying in someones front lawn with some kids. Second time while in her home, she came at me with a butcher knife and i PLOWED her with an overhand right and into the entertainment center she flew knocking down TV, sterio and everything else that was on it. Funny thing is, we stayed together for 6yrs. She finally figured it out that i wasn't the 'right guy' for her!!!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I got knifed by a drunk girl once, very lightly on the stomach, although thinking back on it if I had not blocked the blow it may have been a different story. I knew her and that she was a bit mad, still, as enraged as I was the "You don't hit girls" thing wouldn't allow me to take her head off. So I just grabbed her and threw her across the room.

Girls can be such a liability when drunk. Especially when they leave their boy friends no option but to wade in to save face.

That was a mad clip and a whole bunch of WTF? like why were the guys dressed as Umper Lumpers???


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Girls can be such a liability when drunk. Especially when they leave their boy friends no option but to wade in to save face.


i agree.
i used to date a girl who always somehow get into a fight with some dude at a party. it was hella annoying. i got in a few fights just trying to help her out. 
eff that. 
I NEVER get into fights, i dated her for 2 years and i got into at least 6.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i think i would be able to laugh off a slap like that


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> i think i would be able to laugh off a slap like that


not if you were already insecure and needed to assert yourself, like that guy..... who started crying.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Well i think thats there way of foreplay exept it got out of hand. 
Freaking hilarious how he smacked her right back.
All I can say is " How can she slap."


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Trigga said:


> i doubt it was scripted in our countries swearing is like a big no no plus all those people came and beat his ass down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, here in CANADA swearing is tolerated, borderline encouraged.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> i think i would be able to laugh off a slap like that


you know the guy was already frustrated at something. that coupled with the fact he got slapped in front of an audience and camera. i think it would have been sweet if instead of slapping her, he gave her a


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

my point on this is i understand its on tv and she slapped first.. but talkin about self defence, i thought self defence is when ur in danger.. does he look like hes in danger?? never knew slaps can kill you.. he coulda just took it.. but wat did he say dat made her soo mad??


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

I wouldn't hit her back, that is just stupid.

Look how ugly she is anyway. Her own life is a slap in her face.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

she needs to be cockslapped...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i think i would be able to laugh off a slap like that


you know the guy was already frustrated at something. that coupled with the fact he got slapped in front of an audience and camera. i think it would have been sweet if instead of slapping her, he gave her a








[/quote]

kid yamamoto ftw.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> why would any guy hit a gurl back?? are you not man enough to take it? i just think its wrong.. i'm just against hitting women, i'm against dat 100%. my sisters bf hit her this one time and when i found out i kicked his fuckin ass and the p*ssy ran inside his house! doesn't have the balls to do it again.. if i ever saw any guy hit a gurl infront of me i'd beat the sh*t outta him to the point where he can't use his legs.. regardless wat it is unless shes trying to kill you then beat the bitch down till shes paralyzed.. jus jking.. lol but really now noo need for that type of abuse..


I respect a guys moral choice not to hit a female, thats how my bf is and he's had a hard time learning to let me fight my own battle. He hates going to my sparing matches whether I win or not just because he doesn't like to see anyone hit me, but he's learning to deal.

I don't get along with many girls but the ones I do always seem to be real rough n tumble. The two strongest scrappiest people I know will fight for hours literally one is male, one is not.

if it hits like a man, and talks sh*t like a man, who cares if it isn't

if the girl doesn't want no physical trouble and he takes it there, thats a whole nother story


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Ironically its a reality show in which they try to find the most hardcore badass.


----------

